# Ford New Holland 2120 3 point attachment instructions



## srshaw3 (Nov 4, 2013)

I found and bought a new set of 3 point attachment hardware. I do not have instructions on attaching it and using it with the Ford 2120. Anyone have these, or know where I can find them?

I am purchasing a reconditioned Herd sander and will be using the 3 point attachment with it to sand the steep winding driveway. I am hoping the end result will delight my wife, who is not fond of the driveway in the winter. 

happy wife, happy life.... I hope


----------



## Ed_F (Jun 18, 2013)

See attached diagram. This is for a 2110 tractor. Couldn't find a diagram for a 2120. Ask questions if you can't figure it out. I would try to find a 2120 in salvage if you need parts, as this is a Shibaura (Japan) built tractor and parts are very expensive.

Do your lift arms function? When you raise the touch/lift control do the lift arms come up?

Note: Regarding the Herd sander, take care to not allow water to accumulate in the sand in the hopper. It can freeze and break the agitator.
__________________________________________

Just a short note to clarify different 2120 models made by Ford/New Holland, to make sure we are talking about the same tractor:

Ford made a 4cyl FORD 2120 tractor (1/63-12/64). 

Ford then made a 3 cyl FORD 2120 highway tractor (1/65-12/74). 

Then Ford New Holland made a 4 cyl FORD/NEW HOLLAND 2120 compact tractor (1/87-12/02), . This is a Shibaura (Japan) built tractor. I always assumed that you have this model. But you know what happens when we assume things?? Please confirm.


----------



## srshaw3 (Nov 4, 2013)

Thanks Ed, The dealer I bought the new parts from provided a diagram, so I think I am all set. I had looked at salvage and if I scrounged the parts would have probably spent the same, or more than the new parts ($350 complete).

The arms do see to come up, but are at the highest point already, so I need to get some weight on them to assure they go up and down. I am presuming the attachment weight will pull them down.

Yes, I did mention in the topic it is a Ford New Holland 2120.

I am aware of the sand concerns. I intend to keep it under cover, at least tarp cover.

Thanks!


----------

